# Leds In The Tt



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I posted a few pictures of the LEDs that I installed a few days ago. These shots were taken at 9:45pm EST with DWs good camera no flash was used. There are (22) .75watt lites in the TT for a combined total of 16.5 watts. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7364 There are two different color LEDs in the TT (Warm) over the bed in the slide and (Warm White) over the couch and by the back door, dinette. James


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, they do a great job of lighting the interior. Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm liking what I see. Do you have anything that tells us how you did it and a material list of what is needed?

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow - that's pretty impressive! So basically if you have every light in the TT on you are still using less power than one standard bulb right? Did you say it was about $300 in LEDs to do the whole thing?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Those lights are fantastic! More info Please!!!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Those lights are fantastic! More info Please!!!


X 2


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just checked out the lighting source that you mentioned in Part 1 of your LED mod (Prudent Rv'ers)
When I clicked on Replacements for the bulbs that look just like the little glass ones in our fixtures, they mention the W9.RV3-H and states that these are Plug & Play bulbs.

Did you purchase this type of bulb style, or did you have to install new fixtures??

Thanks!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I really like them as well and we do alot of dry camping. The color is the important factor for my DW. In your opinion which looks closer to the factory installed bulbs warm or warm white?

I am thinking of doing my trailer but I need the right colour of light.

Thanks for thread and posting the pics

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Thor said:


> I need the right *colour* of light.
> 
> Thor


You Canadians and your crazy spellings!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How do you handle the heat produced by the bulbs. Doesn't it damage the light covers or the light bases?

Reverie


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

*WOW!*  That really seems to make a difference.







I like the warmer lighting. Please







more information!

Heidi


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Reverie said:


> How do you handle the heat produced by the bulbs. Doesn't it damage the light covers or the light bases?
> 
> Reverie


Don't LEDs burn cool? I thought that that was one of the reasons they were so efficient.

Of course I'm wrong a lot so I'll let someone else confirm or discredit that assumption. No offense will be taken.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> How do you handle the heat produced by the bulbs. Doesn't it damage the light covers or the light bases?
> 
> Reverie


A side benefit of consuming less current is a proportional reduction in heat. A simple matter of physics.
And as Scotty always said, "You can't change the laws of physics."

Here is one place I have found on-line that sells LED's specifically for RV type overhead fixtures.
Super Bright LEDs
I'm sure they are not the only place, but they do have pictures so you can see what they look like.

They are a flat board with 36 LED's on it that is meant to mount in the existing overhead fixture with double-sticky foam tape. It has a "flying lead" with a plug that is a match for the lamp socket.
Literally, plug-and-play.

Bob


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> A side benefit of consuming less current is a proportional reduction in heat. A simple matter of physics.


Hey, can we spin this topic off into a physics discussion?









Isn't heat generation a product of the resistance too? Given a fixed amount of current, using wire that's too small creates a fire hazard as compared to the proper gauge because the smaller wire will heat up, right? That's the basic principle that makes the incandenscent light bulb possible, right?

I barely know what I'm talking about, so feel free to correct.









I would think that while it may indeed be the case that the LEDs heat up less, it wouldn't necessarily be for the simple explanation you gave, would it?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> A side benefit of consuming less current is a proportional reduction in heat. A simple matter of physics.


Hey, can we spin this topic off into a physics discussion?









Isn't heat generation a product of the resistance too? Given a fixed amount of current, using wire that's too small creates a fire hazard as compared to the proper gauge because the smaller wire will heat up, right? That's the basic principle that makes the incandenscent light bulb possible, right?

I barely know what I'm talking about, so feel free to correct.









I would think that while it may indeed be the case that the LEDs heat up less, it wouldn't necessarily be for the simple explanation you gave, would it?
[/quote]

We are assuming everything is still running on 12V, which it is. Power (heat) is simply volts x amps. Lower amperage with a constant voltage = lower power. Lower amperage with a constant voltage also implies higher resistance.

V = Voltage
I = Current
R = Resistance

Ohm's law states that:
V = I x R
I = V / R
R = V / I

Watts = I x V
Watts = (I^2) x R
Watts = (V^2) / R

Bob


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

They look great. I plan on doing the same mod myself. For now I just put in some bulbs from the garden lights from Home Depot.Used 4 watt for the bed and bunks and replaced some of the others with 7 watt.

There is a place on E-Bay that sell the same light for $13.99 plus $3.79 for shipping in the USA. If you buy more then one they discount the shipping I think its 3.79 for the first two and a $1 each one after.Here's a link the their E-Bay Store

http://stores.ebay.com/Velocity-LEDs_194-1...idZ2QQpZ2QQtZkm

Bruce


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

last week I ebayed some 921 6-led bulbs, not happy with them, not enough light and the color-colour is a purply/white.

I also put a 45-led amber light with 1156 base in the porch light, I will really test it when the awning is set up. my awning original light was melting the housing and lens from the heat.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Bob,

Ohm's law only applies to the volts, amps and resistance of a fixture, right? It doesn't reflect the ability of a material to generate (or is it radiate) visible light. I THINK that is a result of the physical properties of the material being agitated by the current.

Or maybe not.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Bob,
> 
> Ohm's law only applies to the volts, amps and resistance of a fixture, right? It doesn't reflect the ability of a material to generate (or is it radiate) visible light. I THINK that is a result of the physical properties of the material being agitated by the current.
> 
> ...


The amount of energy actually radiated as visible light is negligible for an incandescent lamp. For an LED, it becomes more significant, but still small. For just ballpark calculations, assuming all the energy is converted to heat is usually close enough, in which case Ohm's Law and VxI power calculations work just fine.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> The amount of energy actually radiated as visible light is negligible for an incandescent lamp. For an LED, it becomes more significant, but still small. For just ballpark calculations, assuming all the energy is converted to heat is usually close enough, in which case Ohm's Law and VxI power calculations work just fine.
> 
> Bob


Nothing like a refresher course in Electrical Engineering!!!









Defiently something for the future. Now we need more efficient water pumps and furnace blower motors!!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> They look great. I plan on doing the same mod myself. For now I just put in some bulbs from the garden lights from Home Depot.Used 4 watt for the bed and bunks and replaced some of the others with 7 watt.
> 
> There is a place on E-Bay that sell the same light for $13.99 plus $3.79 for shipping in the USA. If you buy more then one they discount the shipping I think its 3.79 for the first two and a $1 each one after.Here's a link the their E-Bay Store
> 
> ...


I bought one of theirs to and I was not happy with the color vary blueish.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> LEDs make almost no heat. All of the electricity used go to making light, thats why they only use .75watt per piece.


Actually, LED's can get quite hot if driven hard enough. In this particular application, they don't get hot by virtue of the lower current draw.

A project I did for a company called Invitrogen back a couple of years ago used a matrix of 104 blue LED's driven to their limit. It was a florescent dye viewer for medical research that required a lot of a specific wavelength of blue light. Anyway, it got so hot, it required a cooling fan.
But if it were done with incandescent lighting, it would have required a VERY BIG cooling fan.

Bob


----------

